# Reverb Foundry: Tai Chi (Nov 22, 2021)



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 20, 2021)

https://www.reverbfoundry.com/



> A next-generation ensemble character reverb coming soon from Reverb Foundry


(ReverbFoundry = Matt = Liquidsonics)


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 20, 2021)

Woot


----------



## blaggins (Nov 20, 2021)

Hmm. As someone who has yet to buy either Seventh Heaven or Cinematic Rooms (but I did demo both and I found them interesting and useful and delightful to work with), I'm really hoping for some Black Friday cross-site discount madness between Liquidsonics and Reverb Foundry... Or maybe I'm hoping for no discount at all that way I can save money and fear no FOMO?


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 20, 2021)

Don @vitocorleone123 is there any other info about Tai Chi?


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 20, 2021)

Interesting, a new reverb ! 

I'm curious if *Reverb Foundry* will have a sale on their *M7 Link* ? currently at $199.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 20, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> Don @vitocorleone123 is there any other info about Tai Chi?


Rumor and conjecture. From a person claiming to be a beta tester



> Super impressed with this one—if the reverb police busted in right now and said, "dude, you can only keep one, you got five seconds", I'd have to say this. I’m not even sure how mad I’d be about it.
> 
> First, it sounds great. We aren't in the dark ages of reverb, a lot of them sound great. What sets this apart is the completeness and depth of programmability.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 20, 2021)

Thank you


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 20, 2021)

Tai Chi = T C = another TC6000? Is he taking Relab _head-on?_


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 20, 2021)

Russell Anderson said:


> Tai Chi = T C = another TC6000? Is he taking Relab _head-on?_


Hmmm..


----------



## Junolab (Nov 20, 2021)

tpoots said:


> Hmm. As someone who has yet to buy either Seventh Heaven or Cinematic Rooms (but I did demo both and I found them interesting and useful and delightful to work with), I'm really hoping for some Black Friday cross-site discount madness between Liquidsonics and Reverb Foundry... Or maybe I'm hoping for no discount at all that way I can save money and fear no FOMO?


There will be discounts. Matt told me that in a support ticket. As I remember it will be the same as last year. Not sure about Reverb Foundry but there's already a sale and the new reverb will likely be with an initial discount.

Looking forward to try out the new one!


----------



## boxed (Nov 21, 2021)

Ensemble character reverb? Sounds a bit like the Songsig Reverb that's also a character reverb with ensemble effect.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 21, 2021)

We need Kenny in here @kgdrum


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 21, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> We need Kenny in here @kgdrum



lol Temme this is the first actual info I’m hearing about this new release, I know only what I’m seeing in this thread.
If Matt is the developer I’m automatically buying,plain and simple 👍


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 21, 2021)

boxed said:


> Ensemble character reverb? Sounds a bit like the Songsig Reverb that's also a character reverb with ensemble effect.


Agreed, thought the same as soon as I read that on the website. With the name being abbreviatable as TC and having a similar multiband approach to the tail, I am also definitely reminded of VSR. I do hope the LiquidSonics sale begins tomorrow alongside this release.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 21, 2021)

Matt:


> Absolutely no 224 DNA, but I'll share more about the inspiration as it might be interesting to some of you.
> 
> When I picked up my 480 the seller also had a 224X. Both were recently serviced, physically in pretty good condition for the age, had a good studio history being used on albums I really love - I simply couldn't resist it. It was a while before I really spent much time with it as I was initially very focused on the 480, but came to love its chorus (mainly on synths, guitar, or vocals) as it was doing stuff nothing else in the rack did. The evolving twisting textures that come out of that thing on certain material is just magic, anybody that's used one knows what I mean. Probably anybody that's spent much time play with the chorus modes in NI's RC 24 would also know what I mean (take another look at it if you don't have it, it's really good).
> 
> ...


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## Hadrondrift (Nov 22, 2021)

$99 introduction price, looks nice.








Reverb Foundry - LiquidSonics







www.reverbfoundry.com


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 22, 2021)

I haven’t downloaded or installed Tai Chi yet but what a deal! Every reverb I have gotten that Matt Hill has developed has always been a unique approach to reverberation and I’m confident Tai Chi will also add something new and different for my reverb options. What a nice loyalty program between the 2 brands, wiith the discount codes applied from my previous purchases Tai Chi cost a bit under $18 👍


----------



## Hadrondrift (Nov 22, 2021)

$41 for me (full version) . Hmmm, I wonder if Tai Chi itself generates a coupon again, there is nothing about it on the website. Because I am also considering Cinematic Rooms and due to my obsessive urge to optimize, this may have an impact on the purchase order, should Tai Chi also convince me as a reverb.


----------



## Phaedraz (Nov 22, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> I haven’t downloaded or installed Tai Chi yet but what a deal! Every reverb I have gotten that Matt Hill has developed has always been a unique approach to reverberation and I’m confident Tai Chi will also add something new and different for my reverb options. What a nice loyalty program between the 2 brands, wiith the discount codes applied from my previous purchases Tai Chi cost a bit under $18 👍


Indeed. Just bought the full version for $17.98 with my discount codes. Fantastic deal!


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 22, 2021)

Hadrondrift said:


> $41 for me (full version) . Hmmm, I wonder if Tai Chi itself generates a coupon again, there is nothing about it on the website. Because I am also considering Cinematic Rooms and due to my obsessive urge to optimize, this may have an impact on the purchase order, should Tai Chi also convince me as a reverb.



Tai Chi owner: 20% discount coupon
Tai Chi Lite owner: 10% discount coupon **


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 22, 2021)

I ended up a tad over $25. Still an absolute steal! Thanks Matt!!!


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 22, 2021)

Purchased as well. Initial impressions are lovely


----------



## Drjay (Nov 22, 2021)

Since HD Cart is my first Reverbfoundry/Liquidsonics reverb, I do not know how the coupons work. From what I read my conclusion is they can be used several times. Is that correct? Or can the coupon from one reverb only used once ? Thanks for enlightening me


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 22, 2021)

You can use them over and over


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 22, 2021)

It’s an additional 20% off? Wow. Also @Drjay, think of it more like loyalty pricing than a coupon, though Zanshin explained it cogently.

So buying this would come out to $40 for me, if I subtract the discount this would give me on Cinematic Rooms from its cost.

Man, that is… pretty good. I haven’t even heard it yet, but I’m thinking about it already. I could consider 7H too, then, at the level of discount I’d be looking at that point, between HD Cart, this and CRP. Oohhhh Matt, you reverberation and sales madman


----------



## Drjay (Nov 22, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> You can use them over and over


 Omg!


----------



## Symfoniq (Nov 22, 2021)

Phaedraz said:


> Indeed. Just bought the full version for $17.98 with my discount codes. Fantastic deal!


$17.98 with coupons here, too. You and I obviously have a fever, and the only prescription is more reverb!


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 22, 2021)

I’m clearly beyond sense when it comes to reverb. I have actually 11 great reverbs now, and I have little hesitation about picking up 2 more. What the heck, man?


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 22, 2021)

Russell Anderson said:


> I’m clearly beyond sense when it comes to reverb. I have actually 11 great reverbs now, and I have little hesitation about picking up 2 more. What the heck, man?




11? 
Amateur! 
Get back to us when you get to a more respectable number.
11?
You’re obviously just getting started on your journey into the reverb universe.
🙃


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 22, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> 11?
> Amateur!
> Get back to us when you get to a more respectable number.
> 11?
> ...


See, I _know _there are people who positively dwarf my reverb collection (and it is definitely a collection), but…. It’s so many! Practically every time I load up a reverb I load up all of them to side-by-side test (or blend), trying to establish a use pattern! But it is so nice, getting things to sit right in space, and too damned fascinating all of the different ways to do it with their own characteristics.


----------



## Hadrondrift (Nov 22, 2021)

Russell Anderson said:


> I could consider 7H too


FYI: 7th Heaven PRO will give you another -25% coupon 

For me, listening to reverbs is perhaps like a lover of the performing arts is looking at new paintings over and over again. There can never be enough, each bringing something different on the table, though sometimes the differences are marginal.
Not only the sound, but also the user interfaces of the Reverb Foundry / LiquidSonics reverbs appeal to me.


----------



## axb312 (Nov 22, 2021)

How does this compare with HD Cart and how well does it work on orchestral stuff? Examples would be greatly appreciated. away from my station for a while..


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 22, 2021)

Hadrondrift said:


> FYI: 7th Heaven PRO will give you another -25% coupon


I own 7th Heaven Pro, Cinematic Rooms, Reverberate 3, how do you get the coupons for the discount ?


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 22, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I own 7th Heaven Pro, Cinematic Rooms how do you get the coupons for the discount ?




There’s a window on the Liquidsonics website (check : Store——-> upgrades and offers) enter your email address and they will send you the codes.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 22, 2021)

OK. Already purchased it for $46.78 , I used three coupon codes. Very nice deal. 

Thanks


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 22, 2021)

My price was $72 so I just went ahead and purchased it. I’ll probably end up waiting until the next big sale for CRP (where I’ll now have 50% off). 

Tai Chi is deep if you want it to be. I’ll need time to get to know it.


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 22, 2021)

vitocorleone123 said:


> My price was $72 so I just went ahead and purchased it. I’ll probably end up waiting until the next big sale for CRP (where I’ll now have 50% off).
> 
> Tai Chi is deep if you want it to be. I’ll need time to get to know it.




Just wanting to spend some of your money, if you resubmit the offers form you will get the new code from purchasing Tai Chi just in case you want to buy CRP during this sale.


----------



## Learningtomix (Nov 22, 2021)

Thanks people for informing about this new reverb. The samples on the Reverb Foundry site tai-chi page are lush and cool! A definite purchase for me.









Tai Chi ensemble reverb plugin - AAX, VST, AU - LiquidSonics


From tight rooms to chorused ethereal spaces, Tai Chi is the next generation ensemble character reverb specialising in luscious chorused reverbs that are perfect for synth, guitar, electric piano and vocals. AAX, AU, VST




www.reverbfoundry.com


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 22, 2021)

I wish they offer a nice discount on their M7 Link . 

Any idea if they will have a BF deal soon ?


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 22, 2021)

Initial impressions on the reverb plugin:
* A little intimidating at first glance for someone without deep reverb knowledge
* Getting good basic reverb isn't actually all that hard (I appreciate this as a UX pro)
* You can go deeeeeeep on tweaking
* It helps if you've used a Reverb Foundry or Liquidsonics reverb previously - familiarity aspect
* The multiband display makes it surprisingly easy to dial in reverb on a drum loop - even if one was inclined/lazy to include the kick
* This is the new R4

Sound: still too early, but things are sounding good


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 22, 2021)

vitocorleone123 said:


> * This is the new R4


I love the R4 , this makes me more excited about Tai Chi, I purchased it, but didn't install yet. 

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 22, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I love the R4 , this makes me more excited about Tai Chi, I purchased it, but didn't install yet.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.


I should've been clear: I was talking about in terms of logical organization and deep functionality/tweaking as opposed to sound. I haven't compared the sound yet. It just gave me strong "new R4" vibes when using it (but with a very nice and modern UI) for 15min, which I haven't had from any other reverb before.

As much as I like R4, it's getting old in terms of code, and iZotope seem happy to let it fade away with a long tail. Yes, I know they combined the engines in a new thing (Neoverb), but it didn't do "it" for me, and I still preferred R4.

Have to do the day job now, but this'll be a fun break - and time this evening!


----------



## Symfoniq (Nov 22, 2021)

An aside: I'll never understand iZotope buying the EA intellectual property and letting it languish. Nimbus and R4 with updated, modern interfaces would be amazing products. They still sound great, but often as not, I reach for something else (pretty much always something from LiquidSonics) that sounds similarly good but looks better. Yes, I'm shallow like that.


----------



## Henu (Nov 22, 2021)

The demos sound amazing. It's really weird how this can be very characteristic and even superwet without any smearing, clutter and general badness or artifacts. It doesn't seem to be very superclean-sounding though and I wouldn't necessarily use this one for orchestral stuff myself, but for more contemporary stuff this sounds _very_ good.


----------



## Henu (Nov 22, 2021)

Well, it took me less than an hour from hearing the demos to buy it. 

Since I was rather disappointed with Sonsig, this will come really handy. My personal aesthetics are heavily in the 80's/90's modulated and "absolutely not subtle" reverb side and this sounded absolutely superb for doing most of the stuff in my non- orchestral tracks. Besides, I will get a nice discount from CPR which I'm going to buy as well when it comes to sale!


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 22, 2021)

I wonder how Tai Chi sounds on orchestral material ?


----------



## Consona (Nov 22, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I wonder how Tai Chi sounds on orchestral material ?


Demo it?


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 22, 2021)

Consona said:


> Demo it?


I already purchased it, I haven't installed it yet  

Yes, I will test it with some orchestral libraries, see how it does. 

Thanks.


----------



## Loïc D (Nov 22, 2021)

How come you get a discount on it ?
I'm owner of HD Cart, 7th Pro and CR Pro and don't see anything...
Did I miss something ?


----------



## Hadrondrift (Nov 22, 2021)

I am very pleased with what I hear so far. It is a tweakers delight. Good looking and very functional GUI. I'd classify Tai Chi as a creative reverb and see its focus in sound design. Which is not to say it fails in standard spaces.



Loïc D said:


> How come you get a discount on it ?


In your basket (Store -> Basket), there is a small input field labeled "Coupon Code" on the top left. Just click on the words "Coupon Code" and enter yours, then klick on "APPLY COUPON" to the right. Repeat for additional coupons. Or if you don't know how to get the coupons, see here (klick).


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 22, 2021)

Loïc D said:


> How come you get a discount on it ?
> I'm owner of HD Cart, 7th Pro and CR Pro and don't see anything...
> Did I miss something ?


You have to go to the loyalty offer areas, plug in your email address and you'll get the discount codes via email.









Upgrades and Offers - LiquidSonics







www.reverbfoundry.com












Upgrades and Offers - LiquidSonics







www.liquidsonics.com





$37 for this sweet new reverb and another 20% off coupon to stack up for Black Friday at the LiquidSonics store for Illusion and Lustrous Plates? Yes, please!


----------



## Loïc D (Nov 22, 2021)

Thank you guys !
I’m always forgetting this cross-loyalty system.
Got it for USD 42 (38€).


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 22, 2021)

Now the question for someone who doesn't really NEED a realistic room reverb becomes whether to wait on CRP or not (leaning toward waiting until the next sale/next BF and trying to get to know Tai Chi really well).

I'm using a modified Tai Chi Large Chamber with Nucleus strings performance patches (I like rolling off more highs and lows) and it sounds great. Sounded great with drums. Sounded great with synths. I may need to just dive in and become an expert on it before understanding whether an amazing room reverb is needed.

WANT is another matter, now that I'd get a total of 50% off!


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Dec 6, 2021)

An excellent 1 hour overview of Tai Chi (not by me)



(I did, of course, also get CRP)


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 15, 2022)

Hi,

I have been using *Tai Chi* Reverb on some of my HW-Synths, and it sound gorgeous on Synth Strings/Pads/Brass Patches. What an awesome reverb, It gave me that big smile, and wow feeling when I first heard it. 

If you haven't tried it on Synths, give it a try. I also love Valhalla Vintage Verb on Synths. Both of these have become my go to Synth Reverbs. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 4, 2022)

Tai Chi :




https://www.liquidsonics.com/2022/09/03/exploring-tai-chi/?mc_cid=262cb67921&mc_eid=aa1e16861f


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Dec 26, 2022)

Testing Liquid Sonic's reverb Tai Chi using various percussive one-shot samples, tweaking some parameters on the fly.


----------

